# rally depressed



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have looked at the rallies for the coming year to see which we can add are name to 
and the answer is NONE 
every date for the rally season is going clash with holidays/weddings/birthdays ect 
i just hope there are some meets added we can attend at some point
depressed 
chapter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just suggest a rally to your RRC:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-402178.html#402178

I hope you have better luck than me. My suggestions died a death when he resigned :-(

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Best way is to arrange a meet to suit your available dates. Find a suitable campsite and get on with it.

If you need any help or information contact one of the rally staff.

If it's a rally you fancy, make a suggestion to one of the rally staff.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks dave 
i sent them this one see here 
when there was talk of a north/south global rally 
but it looks like that's a no-no for next year as it's in the same place as this year but in the summer and we be in s/w france 
chapter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chapter

Your suggestion was passed to CatherineandSteve who are the South West coordinators. They should be looking into the possibility of using that location for a rally in 2009. I suggest you drop them a PM to see what is the current state of play.

From a Global Rally point of view, the Hatton one is classed as Central/South. Nuke would also like to have a Northern Global so I believe that the rally staff are looking for a location and someone to organise one. It's always a problem when to hold rallies, the Hatton one is booked for August in the hope of getting better weather but that inevitably means that some members are on their travels elsewhere.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Chapter,

I did send you a pm a while ago about this site but heard nothing from you, We are arranging something, will have details soon.
We are at shepton so if you are there we'll have a chat about it.

Cheers C&S


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Just suggest a rally to your RRC:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-402178.html#402178
> 
> I hope you have better luck than me. My suggestions died a death when he resigned :-(
> ...


Hi Dave,

If any of your ideas border our area let us know and if we can help we will. 

Cheers C&S


----------

